# Phone can't see the full stie



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I used to be able to get to the full site on my phone.
I have "request full site" checked in my browser. I click "full site" and it doesn't work. It used to.

PLEASE PLEASE FIX THIS. 
I can't stand either mobile version.

P.S. Just 'request full site' should be honored by a website. Getting it from a browser should be enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The "request full site" should be working. What mobile device, operating system and browser are you using? Also, what happens when you have checked off "request full site"?

~KM, community support


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't see it either.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

If you look up to the left side of the page you should see 3 lines. Click on that and it should take you to another page with more options. The last option is to leave that view and use desktop version. Let me know if that helps.

Thank you so much 

~ GP community support


----------

